# Graham Farish Couplings N scale...



## Hawktrain (Aug 7, 2021)

Hi - completely new to model trains. Bought a Graham Farish Class 3F (Jinty) 47314 N scale steam loco. I also bought a number of Graham Farish wagons (e.g. 377-429). I assumed I could swap out the 'Rapido' couplings for other couplings after watching a video where the couplings were shown being removed on a Jinty loco. This I was able to do with no problem on the Jinty loco.

However - when I looked at the wagons I see that although they are 'Rapido' couplers they are attached by a completely different mechanism which seems to be a box moulded into the wagon. There are leaf spring strips either side as shown below. I am reluctant to attempt to remove as I don't want to break something. Also the mounting would seem to incompatible with a NEM replacement.

I am now confused as to why on a Graham Farish loco you can remove the couplings while it looks not to be the case on Graham Farish wagons.

Any clues for me ?


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

There's a member here named MichaelE who models a German prototype . . . beyond him I don't know of anyone else into European prototypes. I'm afraid our forum title (Atlas, Life-Like, Graham Farish, Micro-Trains, Minitrix and other N scale . . .) is rather old and a bit of "false advertising" when it comes to Graham Farish and Minitrix. On the other hand, I love Oxford Diecast UK vehicles, so Welcome.


----------



## Hawktrain (Aug 7, 2021)

Thanks. After asking a couple of suppliers it seems that the Graham Farish Jinty has removeable couplings - but the Graham Farish wagons do not. How that is logical is beyond me. It was suggested that 'a bit of surgery' would be required to change the couplers on the wagon...?!?!?!?


GNfan said:


> There's a member here named MichaelE who models a German prototype . . . beyond him I don't know of anyone else into European prototypes. I'm afraid our forum title (Atlas, Life-Like, Graham Farish, Micro-Trains, Minitrix and other N scale . . .) is rather old and a bit of "false advertising" when it comes to Graham Farish and Minitrix. On the other hand, I love Oxford Diecast UK vehicles, so Welcome.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Hawktrain said:


> Hi - completely new to model trains. Bought a Graham Farish Class 3F (Jinty) 47314 N scale steam loco. I also bought a number of Graham Farish wagons (e.g. 377-429). I assumed I could swap out the 'Rapido' couplings for other couplings after watching a video where the couplings were shown being removed on a Jinty loco. This I was able to do with no problem on the Jinty loco.
> 
> However - when I looked at the wagons I see that although they are 'Rapido' couplers they are attached by a completely different mechanism which seems to be a box moulded into the wagon. There are leaf spring strips either side as shown below. I am reluctant to attempt to remove as I don't want to break something. Also the mounting would seem to incompatible with a NEM replacement.
> 
> ...


Hawktrain;

I don't know anything specific to Graham Farish , but from your photos, it looks like the bottom cover (top in the right-hand photo) can come off. You might try inserting the sharp tip of an X-acto knife, or other hobby knife, between the cover and the rest of the coupler box, and gently twisting the knife. That should cause the cover to part company with the molded in portion of the box. Once the cover is off, you should be able to remove the Rapido coupler, and its copper spring. As for mounting your new coupler you may need to cut off the molded in portion of the coupler box and get a flat surface to mount a new box with the new coupler inside it. All this is somewhat theoretical, though I've removed a lot of Rapido couplers, from a variety of freight cars (wagons) I have never even seen the Graham Farish wagon you're dealing with, except in your photos.

Good Luck;

Traction Fan


----------



## Virgil (Aug 20, 2021)

Hawk train,

You have hit one of the proverbial problems. Compatibility always depends on when the offering appeared on the market. Whilst newer British outline engines and rolling stock are fitted with NEM couplings older stock generally are not. There should be an easy solution. The other British manufacturer, Dapol, sell a conversion kit. Hopefully the link below will work.






2A-000-009 (Was NSPARE9) N Gauge NEM Conversion kit







www.dapol.co.uk





Virgil


----------

